# Τρέχα, Κρούγκμαν!



## nickel (Jun 28, 2008)

Όπου το _The Conscience of a Liberal_ του Πολ Κρούγκμαν έγινε στον τίτλο του ελληνικού βιβλίου _Η συνείδηση ενός προοδευτικού_. Διότι σ' αυτή τη χώρα ποιος θέλει να διαβάσει βιβλίο για τη συνείδηση ενός «φιλελεύθερου»; Δικαίως εξοργίστηκε ο Δήμου στο lifo.

Οι εκδόσεις Πόλις μου κάνουν την τιμή να μου στέλνουν τα βιβλία τους. Επίλεκτοι τίτλοι, προσεγμένη εμφάνιση - μου έχουν δώσει αφορμή και για προβληματισμό και για απόλαυση.

Ανοίγοντας όμως το φάκελο της τελευταίας αποστολής τους, τινάχτηκα σαν να με δάγκωσε φίδι. Επρόκειτο για την ελληνική μετάφραση του (πολυμεταφρασμένου και πασίγνωστου) βιβλίου του Paul Krugman _The Conscience of a Liberal_, το οποίο είχα ήδη διαβάσει στο πρωτότυπο. Αυτό που με τίναξε ήταν η απόδοση του τίτλου. Ο (βαθύτατα και συνειδητά) φιλελεύθερος Krugman, στα ελληνικά έγινε «προοδευτικός». (Πώς λέμε της Αριστεράς και της Προόδου;). Και ο τίτλος: «Η Συνείδηση ενός Προοδευτικού».

Δεν ξέρω αν για την αλλαγή φταίει ο μεταφραστής (ο σοβαρός και επαρκής Α. Δ. Παπαγιαννίδης) ή οι εκδότες. Τη θεωρώ όμως χαρακτηριστική για τη νεοελληνική ιδεολογική στρέβλωση. Η λέξη «φιλελεύθερος» στη γλώσσα μας έχει γίνει σχεδόν βρισιά. Η ευγενέστερη ιδεολογία, που ξεπήδησε από τον Διαφωτισμό (άλλη βρισιά) και τείνει στη χειραφέτηση και απελευθέρωση του ανθρώπου, έχει τόσο συκοφαντηθεί, που έγινε λέξη ταμπού. Της έχει κολλήσει και το προσδιοριστικό «νέο-», το οποίο υπονοείται ακόμα κι όταν μιλάμε για τον κλασικό ανθρωπιστικό φιλελευθερισμό. (Αιώνες πριν υπάρξουν νεο-φιλελεύθεροι).

Οι αριστεροί ξεχνάνε πως κι αυτοί είναι παιδιά του Διαφωτισμού και του ορθολογισμού και φοβούνται πια τόσο την ελευθερία, που ξορκίζουν και την ιδεολογία της. Και τώρα, ένας σοβαρός εκδοτικός οίκος, αντί να βοηθήσει στη διασαφήνιση των εννοιών, εκδίδει ένα κλασικό ήδη βιβλίο του σύγχρονου φιλελευθερισμού, με ένα παραπλανητικό τίτλο που τοποθετεί τον Krugman κάπου κοντά στον Tσίπρα και τον Aλαβάνο.

Διότι δυστυχώς και η λέξη «προοδευτικός» έχει καταληφθεί στην Ελλάδα από την Αριστερά (η οποία έχει πάψει να προοδεύει εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες).

Έτσι, με την παράλειψη και την παραποίηση λέξεων, χρωματίζεται εντελώς λανθασμένα ένα σημαντικό βιβλίο. Ο αναγνώστης που θα προχωρήσει θα περιπέσει σύντομα σε ιδεολογική σύγχυση. Κρίμα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 28, 2008)

Και το σχετικό άρθρο από την Wikipedia:

"Krugman is generally considered a political liberal or progressive, and is an ardent critic of the George W. Bush administration and its foreign and domestic policy [...] Ι

In 2007, Krugman published The Conscience of a Liberal. The book is a history of wealth and income gaps in the US in the 20th century. The book documents that the gap between rich and poor declined greatly in mid-century, then widened in the last two decades to levels higher than those in the Gilded Age of the 1920s. Most economists (including Krugman) have regarded the late-20th-century divergence as resulting largely from changes in technology and trade, but Krugman writes that government policies had played a much greater role both in reducing the gap in the 1930s through 1970s and in widening it in the 1980s through the present. He rebuked the Bush administration for policies that currently widen the gap between the rich and poor. Krugman proposed a "new New Deal", which included placing more emphasis on social and medical programs and less on national defense.[16] The book was criticised by author and economist David Gordon [13] who found it overly political and virtually without actual economic content. [17]"


----------

